# Transferer mes mails depuis entourage 2004 vers Mail



## jrouchet (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche désespérément à transférer l'intégralité de mes mails sur l'application Mail. J'ai un peu fouillé sur internet, pas possible de trouver un .dmg pour transformer mes fichiers .eml en provenance de mon entourage 2004 vers MBOX et pouvoir ensuite les rappatrier dans Mail.

Avez-vous une solution?

Merci d'avancve pour vos idées!

Jean-Sébastien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

jrouchet a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je cherche désespérément à transférer l'intégralité de mes mails sur l'application Mail. J'ai un peu fouillé sur internet, pas possible de trouver un .dmg pour transformer mes fichiers .eml en provenance de mon entourage 2004 vers MBOX et pouvoir ensuite les rappatrier dans Mail.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Passe voir ce tutoriel, à mi chemin il parle du comment faire :

> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/outlookmail.html
et 
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t183109.html


----------



## jrouchet (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Passe voir ce tutoriel, à mi chemin il parle du comment faire :
> > http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/outlookmail.html



Merci, mais je suis déjà sur Mac avec Entourage, faut il que je fasse le même process que sur pc et passer par thunderbird?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

jrouchet a dit:


> Merci, mais je suis déjà sur Mac avec Entourage, faut il que je fasse le même process que sur pc et passer par thunderbird?



J'ai mis deux liens sur ma 1ère réponse


----------



## Aliboron (8 Mars 2011)

jrouchet a dit:


> Je cherche désespérément à transférer l'intégralité de mes mails sur l'application Mail.


Il n'y a pas besoin de télécharger quoi que ce soit. Pour obtenir des archives MBOX depuis Entourage, il suffit de faire glisser les dossiers et sous-dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Entourage vers le bureau. Pas de quoi se compliquer la vie...

Sinon, il me semble que Mail est fourni avec un AppleScript qui permet d'importer les message. Mais d'une part je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit toujours le cas et d'autre part, c'était plus ou moins boiteux comme script.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Ceci dit, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de fonctionnement de logiciels de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## jrouchet (9 Mars 2011)

Merci messieurs pour votre aide mais ni les liens de ASF 44, ni la  technique de Bernard ne m'a permis de résoudre mon problème  d'importation. J'ai bien glisser-copier dans un dossier sur mon bureau  mes mails de messagerie qui étaient stockés dans Entourage mais quand je  propose à Mail de prendre le dossier en tant que mbox, il me dit que  mon dossier est vide. J'ai vainement installé Thunderbird pour essayer  de passer par cette messagerie en intermédiaire mais sans plus de  succès. Le plus fou dans tout ça, c'est que mes mails s'ouvrent dans  Mail, mais il m'est impossible de les remettre ensuite dans ma boite de  réception...
Pourquoi ais-je un jour choisi Entourage?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2011)

jrouchet a dit:


> Pourquoi ais-je un jour choisi Entourage ?


... ou pourquoi veux-tu passer à Mail (qui ne semble pas gérer très bien les MBOX si j'ai bien suivi) ?


----------



## jrouchet (9 Mars 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> ... ou pourquoi veux-tu passer à Mail (qui ne semble pas gérer très bien les MBOX si j'ai bien suivi) ?



J'étais ravi d'Entourage jusqu'au jour où j'ai voulu synchroniser mon Iphone avec mon Mac...


----------



## jrouchet (10 Mars 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée?

Merci!


----------



## Aliboron (10 Mars 2011)

Je reviens là dessus, je me demande si tu as bien suivi les indications :



jrouchet a dit:


> J'ai bien glisser-copier dans un dossier sur mon bureau  mes mails de messagerie qui étaient stockés dans Entourage mais quand je  propose à Mail de prendre le dossier en tant que mbox, il me dit que  mon dossier est vide.


Est-ce que ce sont bien les *dossiers* et sous-dossiers (et non pas les messages individuellement) que tu  fais glisser depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre principale d'Entourage vers le bureau ?

Si, comme ton message peut le laisser penser tu as fait glisser les messages individuellement vers un dossier sur le bureau, en effet, ça ne correspond pas à une archive MBOX et ne peut donc pas être traité comme tel, c'est simplement un dossier avec des fichiers .eml...


----------



## jrouchet (10 Mars 2011)

Bravo, tu as bien vu ma bêtise! Cependant, prendre le fichier de la boite de réception fait planter mon finder! Tous les éléments sont contre moi, Grrrr!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2011)

La solution la plus simple a mon sens: 
- ouvrir un compte email sur gmail si tu n'en a pas déja un
- envoyer tous les mails que tu veux sauvegarder vers cette adresse.
- éventuellement configurer mail.app pour récupérer les messages sur gail.


----------



## jrouchet (10 Mars 2011)

Bravo et merci à tous pour votre contribution.

En récapitulatif pour les suivants:

Quand on veut transférer l'intégralité de sa boite de réception d'Entourage vers Mail, il ne faut pas le faire depuis Mail avec la fonction d'importation! Il vaut mieux glisser-copier le ou les dossiers sur le bureau (Attention, ne pas prendre les mails directement!!!). Le dossier devient un fichier ".mbox". Ensuite, on lance l'application Mail, dans Fichier/Importer des boîtes aux lettres, on sélectionne "Fichiers mbox" et on va chercher le ou les fichier(s) qu'on a glissé-copié sur le bureau.

Le petit plus qui m'a permis de tout transférer: il faut créer dans Entourage des dossiers de classements de mails (par exemple par Année) de manière à ne pas avoir trop de mails à transférer en même temps, sinon, le finder plante!

Mission accomplie, dossier classé.


----------



## jrouchet (11 Mars 2011)

jrouchet a dit:


> Bravo et merci à tous pour votre contribution.
> 
> En récapitulatif pour les suivants:
> 
> ...



J'ajoute et conclus que Mail sur Léopard (OS X - 10.5) semble n'accepter que des fichier ".mbox" inférieurs à 500 Mo.


----------

